# New Benelli or Beretta?



## iceman64 (Jun 30, 2009)

I am in the market for a new shotgun and was looking at the new benelli Vinci but just saw the Beretta Extrema2! i was jsut wondering which one to go with?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't think you can go wrong with either one. Best advice is to shoulder each one and see what fits you.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 30, 2009)

Buy them both, then tell us which one you like the best. Surely your not going to trust a bunch of people you don't know. If you are, just send me the money and I'll buy you what I think is best for you.


----------



## paulito (Jun 30, 2009)

i prefer benelli. have never had any problems with mine and i run it ragged. a couple of my hunting buddies have had extrema and have sold them off. Of course to really throw a wrench into it, i got another hunting buddy that loves his beretta and won't go anyway else. So as the previous people said you need to try both out and i don't mean going to bass pro and shouldering one. you need to demo them and actually put some rounds through them. Most sporting clays firms will have demo models that you can use on the course. Best way i know of to choose.


----------



## turkeys101 (Jun 30, 2009)

i would say benelli.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 30, 2009)

Well you have more versatilaty with the Xtrema 2 bc it shoots 3.5" and the Vinci doesn't. I have shouldered both and I like the Xtrema 2 better, but that is me. Best thing to do it find someone that has one so you can shoot it or a range that has a demo.


----------



## heels0303 (Jun 30, 2009)

Out of those two, I would take the Beretta hands down. I have an Xtrema 2 myself and its a great gun. Plus, all you are doing when you buy a Benelli is paying more money (if you get a 3.5" gun that compares to an Xtrema 2) for a gun made by the same company.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 30, 2009)

I have the SBE II, but would have to look very hard at the Extrema 2 over the Vinci.  SBE II vs. Extream 2, I'd stay with my SBE II.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 30, 2009)

I have the SBE II and I really like it. No complaints at all. I would go with the Benelli SBE II over the Vinci or the extrema. Vinci only shoots 3" and extrema feels like a 2x4.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jun 30, 2009)

2009 'Tater Gun in Mossy Oak Duck Blind.  Shoots 4" taters!  What you don't shoot you can eat!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 1, 2009)

Med man is right, Ive had both the SBE11 and Ext.11,  but the beretta didnt make it 2 weeks into the season.The forend is so thick and long, its just cumbersome, but it is personal preference.Probably the benelli just feels more like a rem 1100 or browning light 12, which is what I grew up shooting.


----------



## redfishwater (Jul 1, 2009)

i have heard that the inertia driven benelli's have lots of trouble when H2O starts freezing


----------



## Nitro (Jul 1, 2009)

redfishwater said:


> i have heard that the inertia driven benelli's have lots of trouble when H2O starts freezing



Never happened to mine. 

Benelli is my choice for Semi Auto

Beretta for O/U......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been shooting Benillis since they were imported to the states in 1990 I believe.  Been to Argentina twice and Mexico, shot thousands and thousands of rounds, only one malfuntion in 19 yrs.  All the outfitters and guides in Argentina say nothing will hold up like a Benilli.  That being said I like a Beretta too, I just shoot a Benilli better.


----------



## opdog (Jul 1, 2009)

Beretta all the way I had a lemon SBE2 that Shulers Outdoors of Gainesville  took back and gave me a full refund after 6 months trouble. I purchased the Extrema II  and not one problem yet!


----------



## Mark K (Jul 1, 2009)

Notice little icicles hanging from roof and sign. At start of the hunt it was 34 and supposed to rise and rain. Instead it dropped and sleeted - 26 degrees when we decided it was enough. Guns, us, and dog coated in ice. The barrels were the only things not in ice - as you can see why from the picture. Oh yeah, my gun is an SBEII. My son shoots a Benelli Ultralite in 20ga. Never had a problem.


----------



## rholton (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldnt take two Benelli's for my Beretta. All of my buddies shoot Benelli's and they have all had problems with them. The problems were probably just from not being cleaned though. I dont think you can go wrong with either one. Both are great guns hands down.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 3, 2009)

And what would you know - aren't you an Albany transplant?


----------



## rholton (Jul 3, 2009)

You gonna hold that against me?


----------



## Mark K (Jul 3, 2009)

Not at all. It just explains your Beretta mentality. 

Just kidding. How you doin?


----------



## aaber (Jul 3, 2009)

beretta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boparks (Jul 3, 2009)

The guys I know that have Berettas like em.

I've been shooting the Benelli Mi Field for 7 years and love it.

I've had it out in 10 below weather for geese and ducks in Montana and it did fine. Another guy with me had one as well and had problems but I think it was a cleaning / lubricant issue.


----------



## iceman64 (Jul 3, 2009)

I went with the Benelli! like it so far, but havnt shot it much! If anyone is looking for one the Sports Center in Perry has the best price i have found so far on them!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 4, 2009)

iceman64 said:


> I went with the Benelli! like it so far, but havnt shot it much! If anyone is looking for one the Sports Center in Perry has the best price i have found so far on them!



Great choice.


----------



## brittonl (Jul 6, 2009)

Could not have gone wrong with either or.

I shoot a Xtrema 2 KO and love it. Check out the latest issue of DU magazine and read the shotgun article. They rate the Xtrema 2 the waterfowlers gun hands down.

BTW, I have been to Argentina 4 times and outfitters prefer both Benelli & Beretta guns ...... but only those two! All guns can fail, I witnessed two brand new Benelli's fall apart in Argentina due to so many rounds going through them and the factory repaired them free of charge, had same service out of Beretta too! 

You should be happy with your choice!


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well Iceman.........does that answer your questions as to which one is better?       Right back at square one huh?


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 9, 2009)

I have shouldered both older models, bought new in 2005.  The Benelli (and I imagine it is still the case) is much lighter and less cumbersome as some have said above.  The Beretta felt like a lead weight compared to the Benelli.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jul 9, 2009)

The real question is...Chevy or Ford?


----------



## iceman64 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ford


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jul 10, 2009)

that would be why you bought a benelli; Im a chevy guy myself, with an extrema II


----------



## heels0303 (Jul 10, 2009)

I guess I'm the outcast; I'm a Ford guy with a Xtrema 2. You couldn't give me a Benelli.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Aug 3, 2009)

Rather have an M2 over a Vinci.  How can Benelli put on that huge secretive marketing campaign, make everyone salivate, and then unleash a 3" gun?  M2 feels better than the Vinci but I love my SBEII.


----------



## cwilson15 (Aug 3, 2009)

chevy with a sbe2....


----------



## dirtysouth (Aug 3, 2009)

I have shot both beretta and benelli and feel like its comparing apples to apples.  However I cant stand the look of the new benelli, that has got to be the ugliest gun I have ever seen. I know looks arn't what kills ducks but still I couldn't make myself buy one.
Another choice which I have heard good things out of are the frenchi. they are about $600 dollars cheaper than either gun too.


----------



## johnnylightnin (Aug 3, 2009)

What's an M2 running these days?  I already had a shotgun chambered in 3 1/2, but I've only shot a handful of 3 1/2's out of it.  I saved a little money and got an M2 instead of a SBEII.  Not real sure how the SBEII compares to the extrema, but I wouldn't trade my M2 for anything.  If the Vinci has pushed prices down, I may go ahead and get me another one...


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Aug 3, 2009)

The SX3 is a bad mamajama too now.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Aug 3, 2009)

The M2 is still around $1050-$1100.  Sweet gun.


----------



## stuckonquack (Aug 4, 2009)

went to arkasas with two guys one has xtrema 2 and the other has sbe 2 and both gave them trouble in the cold i have a sx3 and hasnt missed a lick


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 5, 2009)

I bought a 391 Urika a few years ago and all it did was jam on the sporting clay course so I used my buddy's Extrema 2 and it was flawless.  I recently traded a few guns for a SBE2 and love it as well.  I shot a 91/100 on a sporting clay course the first time ever shooting  the gun.  It all depends on how you take care of the firearm.  If you clean the gun thoroughly after use, you will most likely never have a problem with either. If you never clean it, shove mud into it, and abuse it, both will have their problems. I've shot both and like both, but if I had to choose, I'd keep my Benelli. Feels better and fits me better than the Beretta. Good luck!


----------



## Jedi Pastor Ken (Aug 12, 2009)

I like your interpretation of the greek for Philippians 4:13!  I'll make sure to have that one with me when I preach that text!


----------



## StikR (Aug 12, 2009)

Get an H&K imported Benelli M1 super 90 and call it good


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Aug 13, 2009)

iceman64 said:


> I went with the Benelli! like it so far, but havnt shot it much! If anyone is looking for one the Sports Center in Perry has the best price i have found so far on them!



I looked all over georgia and perry sport center did have the best price. Ive had mine for three years and had the gun slap covered in mud and it still firing like its brand new. Good choice!


----------



## aaber (Aug 14, 2009)

benelli stinks trust me i will shoot a 2x4 any day of the week and never miss a beat. beretta extrema 2 simply the best


----------



## aaber (Aug 14, 2009)

heels0303 can i invite you on a duck hunt at least i know you are shooting a sure ringer!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 15, 2009)

Might as well throw a skunk into the woodpile ... I am about to leave the Benelli world and go to one of the new Browning Max guns ... that is if it ever gets here.


----------



## aaber (Aug 15, 2009)

It was soposed to be here last year but they just can not make junk shoot two many problems two years now and still can not get it right


----------



## Nitro (Aug 15, 2009)

aaber said:


> benelli stinks trust me i will shoot a 2x4 any day of the week and never miss a beat. beretta extrema 2 simply the best




You are full of Goose poop.


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 15, 2009)

aaber said:


> heels0303 can i invite you on a duck hunt at least i know you are shooting a sure ringer!!!



Ya'll should go some time. 
It'll be a good chance for ya'll to get to know each other..While your breaking your guns down and drinking coffee.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Aug 16, 2009)

Beretta!!!!!! AL 391 Urika, Xtrema II........I agree with having to clean your gun also!!!!!  I've never had any problems with my guns.....but I do clean my babys after every dove and cruel duck hunt, it was just the way I was raised!  I used my dad's 73' A-5 until I bought my own shotgun....shot a Rem 20 ga. then a 1187 12 ga. and if I didn't clean his gun after a good shoot, then I got a good tale whuping!

I totally dismantle my guns after use, even the trigger mechanism.....my Beretta has never failed me.  My wife has a Benelli 20 ga.  and I like it also, but the Beretta fit me bettr!  Oh yea, I've totally submerged mine by falling in the creek  , I tipped the barrel down to pour water out and kept on shooting!


----------



## aaber (Aug 16, 2009)

Thinks to beretta duck poop to


----------



## HADANUFF (Aug 16, 2009)

the only reason that benelli came out with another style gun "vinci" is cause they havent figured out anything that works good so far! Since the 390 frame was designed nothing better has needed to be designed the extrema is just a lenghtened version and continues to operate flawless. We hunted in texas one time in layout blinds in some mud that the guide called POOKY. It was the nastiest mud ever by the time the hunt was half over everything had this mud in it. The guys with benellis were pouring coke (because it was all we had) down the barrel to try and wash the mud out cause they wouldn't chamber the shell. After the hunt was over we just dropped the berettas in the creek, washed em out, and they were ready to go another day they never stopped three times every time.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 16, 2009)

Gotta love those folks who think"mine is the best cause its the one I got". Everybody has an opinion and some sort of factiod about one or the other of these guns performing flawlessly when the other one was sucking mud. Read all the posts, do the research, they are both the top of the line guns out there, I've owned both of em.You arent going to get much of a pat on the back from Beretta for bashing Benelli or vice versa, because they are owned by the same folks.I'm sure in the 70s and 80s, it was the same debate over Remingtons and Brownings (= to Ford and Chevy)


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 18, 2009)

benellie all day


----------



## stuckonquack (Aug 18, 2009)

a friend has the new maxxus and not sure how it will hold up but love the feel and the features and shoots very well i ordered one scene too many problems with benelli and berretta


----------

